# Stocking my 40g breeder need opinions



## e048 (Dec 23, 2010)

Here is what I plan on adding to my 40 breeder when it's done and ready, 

2 ocelarris clowns
1 striped Benny
1 firefish
1 yellow watchman
1 pistol shrimp

Now these I for sure want in the tank ^

These are maybes 
1 dwarf angel (coral beauty or flame) 
Or
3 cb bangaii cardinals
Or
Flasher wrasse pair
Or
1 red possum wrasse
Or
1 cb mandarin goby that I know takes pellets/frozen


----------



## e048 (Dec 23, 2010)

What do y'all think, I also plan on getting an anemone either a sebae or bubble tip
And softies (Xenia, Kenya tree, shrooms)


----------



## Ice (Sep 25, 2006)

I'd get a pair of Bangaii Cardinals (m & f) or a single Possum Wrasse.

Dwarf angels tend to nip corals.

Madarins are difficult to keep unless you have a mature tank to provide constant feedings they require.


----------



## e048 (Dec 23, 2010)

Yeah which is why I'm looking for ones that take pellets/frozen on top of the copepods, as for the Angels I know it can be hit and miss... And how does one sex Bengali cardinals, only issue with the wrasse is that none of my lfs seem to have them


----------



## arch aquatics (Feb 28, 2012)

Bangaii cardinals can best be sexed only when they are full, fat and healthy!

The males have 2 vents protruding and the females only 1

Theres a great write up on it HERE


----------



## e048 (Dec 23, 2010)

I'm steering more towards a flasher wrasse or something with lots if color


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

I'd stay away from the angels unless you have a quarantine tank and know how to use it.
Banggais are cool, but a bit scrappy. You can sex them by their jawlines; their mouthbrooders so the males have bigger, more squared-off jawlines for carrying the eggs.

My vote goes for the wrasse.

Stay away from the anemone, especially a sebae.


----------



## e048 (Dec 23, 2010)

What about a bulb anemone?


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

Better. Still not a great idea to keep any anemones with anything except clowns


----------



## e048 (Dec 23, 2010)

I want an anemone with my other stuff though, I know condies can be monsters, and same goes for carpets, I've heard the bulbs are pretty passive though, as long as they're well fed, anyone have any good experience with them?


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

NO, no good experiences. Give up, already. You're looking at an epic fail.


----------



## e048 (Dec 23, 2010)

So I got about 20lbs of rock in there and there was a fish in one of the pieces idk what it is...


----------



## Ice (Sep 25, 2006)

Not uncommon to find fish as hitchhikers. Please listen to TOS. No on the anemone until you fully understand what's involved.


----------



## e048 (Dec 23, 2010)

Alright lol


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

Peach colored damsel, eh? Lots of species like that. Hard to say which you have. The good news is that many of them are "tame."


----------



## e048 (Dec 23, 2010)

It's a juvie wrasse of some sort he came out to eat some pellets when I shot them at his hidey hole,
I'm thinking a lubbocks wrasse


----------

